# Good reference books for FreeBSD



## bsmith (May 19, 2017)

I've gone from being a Linux user that also uses FreeBSD to a FreeBSD user that also uses Linux.  So if I'm going to make that change I need to definitely learn more.  FreeBSD is well documented but it seems that when you read something, that refers to something else and I wind up being confused.  I checked Amazon and they had some books but they were really outdated.  Anybody know about something that would be a little easier for a newbie?

Thanks


----------



## Oko (May 19, 2017)

Michael Lucas' storage series 3 books (one booting and general and two about ZFS) are must. Other than that until he finisfinishes updating Absolute FreeBSD book nothing really up to date.


----------



## bsmith (May 19, 2017)

Thanks.  I found one by him on amazon called the complete guide which is on it's way.


----------



## scottro (May 19, 2017)

The complete guide to FreeBSD?  That's fairly dated, though anything he writes is good, and lots of things haven't changed.


----------



## bsmith (May 20, 2017)

With the exception of a couple books everything was really dated or had a subject matter for developers or documentation which is what I thought I would get online.  I could be wrong.  But I got the book for free with my amazon points and I don't need anything else so I thought I'd check it out first.


----------



## scottro (May 20, 2017)

Mr. Lucas' books are great.  A lot has stayed the same, too, so, especially if it was free, I'm sure you won't regret it.


----------



## bsmith (May 20, 2017)

I do a lot of googling and most of the posts are old but still helpful. I'm getting the book on Monday and I'm really looking forward to it.  I still have some issues to resolve on my laptop although I think one is simply a permissions problem.  I got my hp wireless printer working with no problems after a little reading.  I was really impressed that hplip was in ports.  After I learned how to install it, it was really easy!


----------



## bsmith (May 23, 2017)

Well 100 pages in and so far so good.  I find his writing style easy to read and well explained although some of it is over my head which is to be expected.   I look forward to reading the rest and I've solved all of the FreeBSD issues except one which I don't expect to have problems with.  My only regret is that I spent a lot of money to get a linux compatible laptop, with touch screen, and an older model laptop for FreeBSD. I hope someday I'll be able to use my linux laptop for FreeBSD.  What can I say? I love touchscreens.


----------



## bookwormep (Jun 7, 2017)

Two books come to mind: BSD Hacks,  by Dru Lavigne; and, The Book of PF, by Peter Hansteen. The first mentioned, includes many useful tips and tricks to enhance your FreeBSD system. The second is to provide details on the PF firewall configuration. Even though PF was originally written for OpenBSD, many decided to use it on FreeBSD and it works well with proper care and consideration. I highly recommend the Michael Lucas books previously mentioned.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 7, 2017)

Michael W Lucas books, excellent and a must have for every bookshelf, even the old ones are still fun to read.


----------



## bsmith (Jun 7, 2017)

I am enjoying the book I purchased but I confess that I've been so busy that I haven't been able to spend very much time on any of my laptops.   Thanks for the additional references and to the reinforcement of what I have already concluded about Mr. Lucas.


----------

